# Oak Blessing



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

This is the stack of RO logs that was given to me:notworthy::notworthy:. 3 clear 12' logs 18-24" dia. , several crotches, one double crotch, (hidden in pile) one RO 18"x 12' log that had laid there years and the heart still solid...can't wait to cut it and it's double crotch.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Looks like a "SCORE" to me.


----------



## 4givndude (Apr 16, 2010)

Wish your name was "Ohio Tim" then you could share with me!!! Haha!! God bless you!!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Updating... Sawing has STARTED!!!*

Hey guys and gals :laughing::laughing::shifty::shifty:. I decided to start on one species stack and cut till it's finished and start another. running out of storge....log form or slabbed.....BUT that's a GREAT thing cause that means I'm being Blessed with More than Enough....Glory to His Holy Name, He is SOOOOOO GOOOD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Here's some pics on two post with these logs sawed/sawing.
This post has log on mill to be bookmatched and it's outcome.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the longer parts. Note the wide crotch was actually a double and the center fell out.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful stuff!!! Looks like a little curl here & there, too.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish you were closer to Chattanooga, a fellow across the street has a few logs about 42" in diameter of white oak that he would give you if you came and got them. The one that is clear is just under 8 foot though. One has a crotch in it but is longer than 8 foot.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice slabs Tim. Those will be nice table tops and benches. What's your plans for them?


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow.
I could have a field day with some of those crotches.
Good find Tim.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Wow.
> I could have a field day with some of those crotches.
> Good find Tim.


Sorry Dan this is a family forum. Lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I love the pictures of the crotch pieces. :thumbsup:

Sometimes the engineer in me takes hold. I looked at the picture of the logs with "RO" painted on the end and the engineer mentally went to wondering what Reverse Osmosis has to do with wood. :laughing:

Looking at the picture of the slabs being stickered reminded me of the recent Logosol thread. I can imagine how much effort it would take to harvest this beauty with the Logosol. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> I love the pictures of the crotch pieces. :thumbsup:
> 
> Sometimes the engineer in me takes hold. I looked at the picture of the logs with "RO" painted on the end and the engineer mentally went to wondering what Reverse Osmosis has to do with wood. :laughing:
> 
> Looking at the picture of the slabs being stickered reminded me of the recent Logosol thread. I can imagine how much effort it would take to harvest this beauty with the Logosol. :thumbdown:


Your absolutely right Dave. I couldn't disagree with ya.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Play nice with others, Dom.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Plans of now???? FINISH SAWING :blink::icon_smile::huh::laughing::laughing::laughing:
I seen some tables in the bookmatched.....but I've learned, make plans AFTER drying :boat::boat: ......had some walnut that this past summer extreme heat changed my plans by pulling MC down quicker than needed....yes is usable ....just not as PLANNED.

Thanks for all the comments.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

The walnut I've worked with was ~1/2 dried and I kilned em down fast. Not much changed but you do have to keep em weighted and stable. At least the color held in there, but it never seems as black as when cut.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

You are blessed because you keep on spreading blessings. Bless you more ...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You don't happen to have a "New Jersey Tim" cousin that's blessed like this do you? :thumbsup:


----------

